# Pan; lidded box



## SeanPEvans (Aug 3, 2019)

Pan. Lidded box. 6” tall; curly maple and chitum burl. Scroll through to see it open. This was part of the AAW’s 2003 exhibit, titled, Put a Lid on It

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 14 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh that is so cool! I don't have the patience (or the skills) to do that! Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 3, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh that is so cool! I don't have the patience (or the skills) to do that! Nice work.


Thank you Eric, I appreciate it!


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 3, 2019)

Outstanding as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 3, 2019)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 3, 2019)

Sean, I find your stuff to be an absolute delight, both in the quality of your workmanship and the whimsical nature of your sculptures.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 3, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Outstanding as always.


Much appreciated William!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 3, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Fantastic!


Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 3, 2019)

phinds said:


> Sean, I find your stuff to be an absolute delight, both in the quality of your workmanship and the whimsical nature of your sculptures.


Thank you so much for the kind words, I really appreciate it @phinds


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2019)

Man, just mind boggling, very excellent! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 3, 2019)

Tony said:


> Man, just mind boggling, very excellent! Tony


Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Exquisite wood selection and laser focused creativity! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 4, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Exquisite wood selection and laser focused creativity! Chuck


Thank you Chuck! I think the curly maple worked really well to hide the joint, I don’t think I could’ve gotten it much tighter, but that curl really helps keep the eye moving past it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

Just wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2019)

I have said it before when I asked about the avatar, Very cool.
and that Chittam is splendid looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 4, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Just wow!


Many thanks


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I have said it before when I asked about the avatar, Very cool.
> and that Chittam is splendid looking.


Thank you! This piece is actually a different one than my avatar, my avatar was simply a carved turning.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you! This piece is actually a different one than my avatar, my avatar was simply a carved turning.


?Simply?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 7, 2019)

@SeanPEvans congrats on this as AAW turning of the week!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 7, 2019)

TimR said:


> @SeanPEvans congrats on this as AAW turning of the week!


Thank you! It was awesome opening up the email and seeing that!


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 8, 2019)

Congratulations,with your work it doesn’t surprise me. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 8, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Congratulations,with your work it doesn’t surprise me. Very cool!


You’re too kind, thank you!


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 10, 2019)

Very cool .i saw it on the AAW photo forum 

So where does chittum come from???

Where can I get some?

Mlyle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 10, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> Very cool .i saw it on the AAW photo forum
> 
> So where does chittum come from???
> 
> ...


Thanks. Chittum is also called smoketree and grows mainly in the south, but I think a lot of it is in Alabama. It’s a pretty rare burl, but I do see it come up on occasion; when it does, it’s usually small dimensioned pieces. You could check with @Mike1950, I know he sold a piece not too long ago.


----------

